# Adult Beginner Nerves



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Don't be nervous! You are entering a world full of rewards, soak up all you learn in lessons, enjoy and be a good student. This is your time, push aside all that nonsense about weight, you're going to lose weight riding that horse I tell ya. I have been riding and showing and everything else "horsey" for over 50 years and nothing makes me more impressed when an adult takes up riding AND takes lessons. My hat off to you girl, jump in with both feet, pay no mind to what others think, you do what you need to do to learn to ride. Again, good on you!


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

I am an adult rider (46) who rode Western as a kid. I did take lessons and had my own horse, but had never ridden English until a little over a year ago. I loved it! Was hooked right away. Although it does feel very different, once you get used to an English saddle, you forget you're riding in one. I find them comfortable, lightweight, and I like the fact that I have more contact with the horse. I went from not having ridden steadily for over 20 years (except for the odd touristy trail ride, but those hardly count) to cantering comfortably in an English saddle in a little over a year. My daughter jumps, so I'd like to try that soon, but am not in a rush. 

Don't worry about your weight. You might find though, that as you start to progress in lessons, you will start losing it easily. When I do a lesson now, it's trotting and cantering for a solid hour. My legs are sore and my abs get a good workout! I also started doing pilates last fall, and yoga more recently. If, like me, you don't have access to a yoga class near your home or just don't have time to drive to one, try this in your own home: https://www.youtube.com/user/yogawithadriene . A lot of these stretches will be really good for your riding. Often, beginner riders have stiff hips and lack core strength. Yoga will help you with those. Since getting back into horses, I can't say I've lost a ton of weight, but I sure am a lot more toned! 

The most important thing though, is that you go with an open mind and a positive attitude. Have fun! If you feel yourself getting tense, practice deep breathing. Relax, and enjoy yourself! If things don't seem to be going well, just give yourself a minute to regroup. Visualize yourself doing well, and just believe it! It might not happen all at once, but it will happen eventually. I think that a lot of riding is in your head. When I was nervous at first, I was unbalanced. Gradually, I got more confident, my muscles got fitter, and I was able to take the leap of faith I needed to move to the next level. Give yourself time to get there. And in the meantime, smile and enjoy this time you get to spend with the most amazing creatures on earth.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

your weight would only be an issue for a very small or light boned horse, and I mean small. you weight waht a typical man weighs, and they ride without a whiff of concern for their weight.

just don't let the small saddle get you nervous. we stay on by balance, really, not by huge amounts of leather built up around us. once you get used to riding English, you'll love the intimate feeling you have when there is less bulk between you and your horse. I've ridden both, and learned from both. both have wonderful aspects. I love how Western riding is on a loose rein and give the horse much more responsibility for how he positions himself and carries himself, to get a job done. I love how close one feels to the English ridden horse when you have a soft feel of the horse's mouth and can 'dialogue' with them via rein contact.

you'll have a great time, I'm sure, and will be able to share your adventures here!


----------



## Janet Cherry (Jul 13, 2009)

Sandycat please don't be nervous....try not to focus on the technical aspect of riding, rather think about enjoying the horse, and your surroundings if you are outside. Sally Swift's 'Centred Riding' has brilliant advice in terms of mental imagery - having 'soft eyes', letting icecream dribble out of your heels, etc. 
re the weight issue, the horse will not have a problem carrying you if you are not floppy - ie you need to have some muscle tone, some core strength to carry your upper body. 
Above all, enjoy. Wishing you may years of happy riding!


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

I never sat on a horse until I was 37 and I am now a proud owner of a beautiful (well, to me) mare. I took and still take a lot of lessons. Weight wise, if the instructor isn't worried about her horses, go for it. It might slow down your progress a wee bit, but nothing to worry about.

And English riding really isn't all that different to Western. I learned English, got into a Western saddle and I was off on a trail ride within 5 minutes. 10 minutes later I completely forgot that the tack is different. I even cantered without a problem.

One thing you have to remember is: do NOT compare yourself to kids. You'll just get depressed 😂


----------



## Kaiit (Mar 28, 2017)

Well done for going for it and taking lessons like you've always wanted to!  I was about 168lbs when I started riding as a teenager. I've lost all that now as an adult but I find horse riding is a great motivation to keep it off! Like others have said, it's a very active sport anyway so if you're riding frequently, you'll just naturally lose some.



Sandycat said:


> Do you guys have any tips to get over these nerves? Anything I can do to prepare for my lessons? Or am I just freaking myself out?


People have always told me to sing/talk to the horse when nervous. I'd say just to expect to progress slowly and you'll progress well. Don't be afraid to ask questions if you need help. 



Horsef said:


> One thing you have to remember is: do NOT compare yourself to kids. You'll just get depressed 😂


Even in my 20's this is great advice, haha. Some kids are just crazy good and seem to pick things up insanely quickly.


----------



## Sandycat (Apr 7, 2017)

Thanks everyone for the replies. When I told my friends I was concerned about my weight they thought it was silly, but I feel better having actual horse people say it! Lol

I do think I'm going to like the closeness to the horse in English riding. It's actually one of the main things that drew me to it. 

When I was in high school, I had a friend with horses. I'd go over her house and climb onto their little Arabian mare with no saddle, bridle, or helmet (stupid move, I know) and just ride around on her. We'd go when and where she wanted. I remember, one day I figured out that I could get her to turn by shifting my weight. I thought it was the coolest thing that I could communicate with her! It's hard to explain, but I just think it's amazing that we have these giant creatures that are so different from us, yet we can find a way to work together. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Tessy (Mar 8, 2017)

Hi Sandycat
I ride english too really love it. I am sure you will have a great time and there is nothing to be worried about.
As a beginner (no matter if english or western rider) you have to find your balance first and that will take time and a lot of practice. The western horses i know have less "momentum" (I have no idea what the right word would be for this...) so they can be easier to sit in trot. But you will get use to the horses you take lessons with automaticly and your trainer will teach you what you need to know about the english technique.
Have fun and enjoy the experience


----------



## Whinnie (Aug 9, 2015)

You are not nervous, you are excited! You are also pretty young so you will have a great time learning without having to deal with past injuries, arthritis and just plain loss of muscle mass that some of oldsters ride with. How exciting to finally start riding!


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

I second HorseF's comment - don't compare yourself to the kids. In fact, if you can, get into an adult beginner group. It's far less pressure! Trust me, I have done the adult beginner/semi-beginner group, and the jumper kids group. While I was proud of myself for keeping up with the kids, I was really pushing myself hard and ended up with a lot of aches and pains afterwards. I prefer the older group, LOL. We laugh, have fun, compare our aches and pains, and overall, just have fun. I've also found that with adults, we have conversations about why we do certain things a certain way, whereas with the kids and their shorter attention spans, the coach tends to just show them and go! 

Don't compare yourself to anyone else, but it's not a bad idea to keep a journal of your progress. As I said above, I cannot believe how far I have come in a year! At 34, you're not quite 12 anymore, but you're still not old enough to be dealing with a lot of aches and pains. You'll do great!


----------



## Sandycat (Apr 7, 2017)

I have to take a few private lessons before I can get in a class. My instructor said that for adults she teaches why we do things as well as how to do them. I think that will help me. 

She said I'm going to learn how to catch, groom and tack the horses. Once she knows I can do it, I can come in early and get my horse ready so I can spend the whole hour riding. 

She said that if I'd rather, one of the volunteers (it's a county owned stable) could catch and groom the horse ahead of time. I have no idea why any one would do that! Grooming is going to be so much fun! 😀 In fact, I'm thinking that once I get to know everyone, I might ask about volunteering myself.


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

I can't wait to hear how it goes! I'm an adult re-rider (took about 25 years off after last riding in my early teens). It was so nervous for my first lesson too but I LOVE IT.


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

Hi Sandy!

Well, I'm not your doctor to tell you to lose the weight, but I will tell you to lose the nerves, as the horse will assuredly pick up on it and reflect it back on you. I would go so far as to suggest a stiff drink or two to take the edge off. Seriously.

English vs Western: There is less to an English saddle, and they offer less rider support. Until you are used to them, be somewhat cautious going up and down steep grades, and also when transitioning into a canter; it's easy to wind up behind the saddle. Once you are accustomed to the feel of the saddle, you won't even think about it. Concentrate on "feeling" your center of gravity (your navel), and feeling the "alignment" with your horses center of gravity. Ride w/o the stirrups; I'm totally sure your instructor will have you doing that until your thighs scream for mercy. As your balance improves, your legs get to relax some.

Mostly remember that you are out to have fun, and when it stops being fun, get off. Take a break to process things, and come back to it later on; there simply is no reason to hurry.

Hope this helps! Steve


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

george the mule said:


> Hi Sandy!
> 
> Well, I'm not your doctor to tell you to lose the weight, but I will tell you to lose the nerves, as the horse will assuredly pick up on it and reflect it back on you. I would go so far as to suggest a stiff drink or two to take the edge off. Seriously.


I like how Steve thinks. :mrgreen:


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Don't be nervous, turn those nerves into positive exciting energy. 
It will be fun & an exciting experience. Let us know how it goes. You got it! Finally you can enjoy horses!


----------



## DanisMom (Jan 26, 2014)

Congratulations on starting lessons! I think you will do fine once you actually get started. Everything takes time to learn so don't get discouraged if you don't get it right away--after all, you aren't ten! (Kids are so disgusting with how they pick things up so easily. Please don't compare progress with theirs!) But you also are not old so you will pick it up fairly quickly. And if it seems like you aren't, don't sweat it. Ask your instructor to explain it in a different way. And have fun!!!!!


----------



## jgnmoose (May 27, 2015)

Just get on, listen to your instructor and have fun.


----------



## Sandycat (Apr 7, 2017)

Only 48 hours to go! I am too excited! 😁

I bought my helmet and boots already and I have been wearing the boots for the last week or so to break them in. I really only ever wear tennis shoes, so I need to practice walking in boots! Lol

I wonder what my horse will be like. When I took the stable tour, all the horses were friendly. They all came up to the fence or suck the head out the stall. 

Do you usually ride the same one every week? Is it silly to bring a treat for him? My instructor said no hand feeding, but that I can bring something to put on his bucket.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Sandycat said:


> Only 48 hours to go! I am too excited! ��
> 
> I bought my helmet and boots already and I have been wearing the boots for the last week or so to break them in. I really only ever wear tennis shoes, so I need to practice walking in boots! Lol
> 
> ...


Depends. At my daughter and I's lesson barn, you start by riding the same horse from week to week, but then once you get fairly confident, our coach makes us ride different horses so we don't get too used to riding the same one!

I brought tic tacs to my lessons. The horse I rode at first really loved them and they're just little, so not too much sugar. She quickly learned to recognize the sound of my tic tac box, and we formed a bond pretty quickly because of it. However, some horses don't care for them. Carrots are also a good idea, but make sure you cut them up into small pieces. Only give one or two pieces, preferably after a lesson. Remember that several people may be riding the same horse in the course of a day, and if everyone gave it a big bunch of treats, it would get pretty unhealthy! A lot of people buy commercial horse treats, but there's no need. A plain carrot will be just as appreciated, if not more, and is much healthier. If you ever get really ambitious, I have a great recipe for horse treats made from flax seed and coconut oil. Simple to make, and no unhealthy ingredients. Especially stay away from sugar. They don't need it, and some of them really shouldn't have it.

Have fun! And let us know how it goes!


----------



## Kaiit (Mar 28, 2017)

Sandycat said:


> I bought my helmet and boots already and I have been wearing the boots for the last week or so to break them in. I really only ever wear tennis shoes, so I need to practice walking in boots! Lol


Buying new riding gear is one of the nicest feelings in the world  Hope the lesson goes well and you thoroughly enjoy it!



Sandycat said:


> Do you usually ride the same one every week?


At my school we change up quite a lot. Sometimes if we're doing something new we might stick to the same horse for a bit so we get used to the feeling (eg: fist canter, first jump, etc.). It's good because I've been in a rut with one horse and progressed on another, then gone back to the first horse and been able to do it. Depends on your instructor though, every one has got their own way of teaching.


----------



## Sandycat (Apr 7, 2017)

So I had my first lesson and it was amazing! My instructor was great. I rode a Clydesdale mix gelding named Indy. We spent half the time grooming and tacking, and half riding at a walk. 

This was my first time in an English saddle and I really enjoyed it. I didn't feel uncomfortable or like I was going to fall. My instructor talked to me about the proper way to sit, and she went over half seat and two point position. It was a lot to take in, but she said that it'll all come with time. 

Actually the thing I most felt uncomfortable with was leading the horse. That's going to take some practice, trying to keep his head at my shoulder. 

When I went to go put him out in the paddock, the gate got away from me! There were three horses including Indy in the paddock, and you could almost see them roll their eyes at me! Lol


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Indy is a good name, as it is the name of my gelding as well!


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Sandycat said:


> So I had my first lesson and it was amazing! My instructor was great. I rode a Clydesdale mix gelding named Indy. We spent half the time grooming and tacking, and half riding at a walk.
> 
> This was my first time in an English saddle and I really enjoyed it. I didn't feel uncomfortable or like I was going to fall. My instructor talked to me about the proper way to sit, and she went over half seat and two point position. It was a lot to take in, but she said that it'll all come with time.
> 
> ...


 I can feel how happy you are.
You'll do fine.
Gates get away from everyone but do think the horses laugh when that happens.


----------



## horseylover1_1 (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm so happy you enjoyed your first lesson! Yes, leading a horse can take time to get used to - they are much bigger than dogs, especially a half Clydesdale. :lol: 

Please keep us posted on your lessons and would love to see pics of Indy too!!


----------



## Sandycat (Apr 7, 2017)

Yes, he is much bigger than a dog! Lol. Close to 17 hands. At least I didn't have to worry about him carrying my weight! 😊

I'll have to get some pictures next week. I was too excited this week and forgot all about taking pictures! 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

just the other day I shut the gate and looped the chain over it , thinking if it 'looked' closed, they would stay in long enough for me to pick up some buckets I'd left in the pasture. next thing I know, one is out and the other looking to follow. gah! but, no one saw, so . . it didn't happen.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

tinyliny said:


> just the other day I shut the gate and looped the chain over it , thinking if it 'looked' closed, they would stay in long enough for me to pick up some buckets I'd left in the pasture. next thing I know, one is out and the other looking to follow. gah! but, no one saw, so . . it didn't happen.


Me, every time I just pull the stall door shut and don't lock it because I just need to get tha bucket over there... and before I know it, my escape artist who has a sixth sense about unsecured doors is pushing his way out and heading towards the hay storage. All I need to say is "Harley, go back to your stall!" and he grabs a mouthful of hay, puts his head down, andputs himself back in his stall.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

@Sandycat so glad you enjoyed your first lesson! Warning: horses and riding are highly addictive!


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

Acadianartist said:


> Me, every time I just pull the stall door shut and don't lock it because I just need to get tha bucket over there... and before I know it, my escape artist who has a sixth sense about unsecured doors is pushing his way out and heading towards the hay storage. All I need to say is "Harley, go back to your stall!" and he grabs a mouthful of hay, puts his head down, andputs himself back in his stall.


AA, I generally keep a few bales of Alfalfa stacked at the back of the hay-pile. George knows this, and will carry off a good-sized flake in similar situations 
"Mufft . . . OK, human; I'm-a-goin' . . ."


----------



## Sandycat (Apr 7, 2017)

I'm glad to know that the gate wasn't not just a rookie mistake! Lol

I mentioned to my instructor that I want to learn about the whole horse, and not just riding. She said that she'd love to do a few ground work classes if I'm interested. What does a class like that usually entail?

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

Hi Sandy!

Leading, yielding front and back; typically from both sides, backing, sometimes departure into a trot, sometimes leading thru/past obstacles/spooky things. All good basic training, and highly worthwhile. Some call it "Preparation for Halter-Class".

Steve


----------



## Sandycat (Apr 7, 2017)

One more question: She had mentioned that of the four natural aids, she likes to use voice and seat first, then reins and legs if you have to. Is that uncommon? It seems like that everything I read has legs and reins used more than seat and voice. 

I was able to walk on, turn, and halt with out really using my hands or legs, so it was working. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## horseylover1_1 (Feb 13, 2008)

I would say that people use reins/legs more than any other cue, which is not necessarily correct. Reins should be used as reinforcement, IMO, not the cue itself. I think it's best to ride with your seat/legs. But, every person is a little different and I think it does vary per discipline as well. If that's how her horses are trained, I would listen to her advice. Key phrase is _she likes_ , as in, it's her preference. Some people are different. I personally don't think there is a wrong or right way to do it.


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

Aah. Philosophy.

Some believe that less is more. Given that thought, using the reins is a "shout", where using your voice would be a "whisper". I think, in reality, most riders use a combination of cues, I know I do, but the intent is to use as little as necessary to get the job done. I'm not sure if this answers your question.

Steve


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Do the ground work lessons! Definitely! A lot of people just want to ride, but you will learn so much about your horse by working on the ground. Everything you do on the ground translates to better control when you ride. You get to know each other, bond, and understand what makes the horse tick. Mostly, with this horse, I think it might help to teach a larger, unruly horse to respect you. Without respect on the ground, you have nothing. It's like having a dog who doesn't walk well on a leash. It ruins everything else. 

I've always loved doing ground work with my horses. Even as a kid, after a ride, I'd walk my horse up and down our long (600 feet) driveway, often while the sun set. It was a quite moment of just being with each other. Good time to teach things like ground tying. With my mare, it's about her showing me how good and calm she is on the ground (she's a little more timid and anxious when I ride). With my Arab gelding, it's doing new things, keeping him engaged, making sure he is keeping his focus on me rather than everything else around him (he's a little ADD sometimes).


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

george the mule said:


> AA, I generally keep a few bales of Alfalfa stacked at the back of the hay-pile. George knows this, and will carry off a good-sized flake in similar situations
> "Mufft . . . OK, human; I'm-a-goin' . . ."


Yes, it's funny how they always know EXACTLY where the "good" hay is located!


----------



## Sandycat (Apr 7, 2017)

I'm going to tell her next week that I'd like to do the ground work lesson. Although I don't really know what I'm doing, I'm feel much more comfortable on top of the horse than next to him. 

He does have a little spunk to him. Like when we are tacking him, he'll bite at the air. She said he's never bitten anyone, but he does show his annoyance. Also, when we are checking the girth, he'll turn his head at us. We have to keep pushing it away. 

And I'm terrible at leading! Lol. I kept walking in his way. You'd think leading would be the easy part! 😄


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

I think a ground work lesson would be great! Don't be nervous. It will be fun!


----------



## Sandycat (Apr 7, 2017)

I found a picture of Indy on the stable's facebook page. So this picture is not mine. It says that he's a Clydesdale/Quarter Horse, but my instructor thinks it's Arabian/Clyde. Either way he's big!


----------



## Sandycat (Apr 7, 2017)

Did a ground work lesson today. I actually had a lot more fun today then last week, even though I never sat on Indy! It actually helped my nerves a bunch now that I learned how to ask him to do things from the very end of the lead rope. 

It was neat to see the moment when he understood what I was asking. He even started licking and chewing. I felt like a horse whisperer! LOL

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Sandycat said:


> Did a ground work lesson today. I actually had a lot more fun today then last week, even though I never sat on Indy! It actually helped my nerves a bunch now that I learned how to ask him to do things from the very end of the lead rope.
> 
> It was neat to see the moment when he understood what I was asking. He even started licking and chewing. I felt like a horse whisperer! LOL
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


Hahaha, that's so awesome! Now I want to go out and do some groundwork, LOL. Really, it's something too many riders don't learn, but it's so, so rewarding and so important! I'm so happy you enjoyed yourself, and that it has boosted your confidence too. You are doing great, keep giving us updates!


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

It sounds like you found a really great stable to ride at! So far I'm really loving what I am hearing about the barn, the horse and the instructor!!

I also love your attitude and the fact that you want to learn about all aspects of being a horse person, not just riding. Bravo!


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

I'm glad it's going so well!


----------



## horseylover1_1 (Feb 13, 2008)

Indy is beautiful and I'm glad you enjoyed the ground work lesson. Honestly that's just as important as riding (if not more so..), so it's awesome you had an opportunity to do it!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Sandycat said:


> Did a ground work lesson today. I actually had a lot more fun today then last week, even though I never sat on Indy! It actually helped my nerves a bunch now that I learned how to ask him to do things from the very end of the lead rope.
> 
> It was neat to see the moment when he understood what I was asking. He even started licking and chewing. I felt like a horse whisperer! LOL
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk



I have often thought that a couple of lessons in basic groundwork/handling skills should always come before riding, especially for anyone who has some anxiety about horses. once you see that you CAN make a horse do what you say, it builds your confidence hugely . (Bigly?)


----------



## Sandycat (Apr 7, 2017)

tinyliny said:


> I have often thought that a couple of lessons in basic groundwork/handling skills should always come before riding,


That's exactly what my instructor said! She said if it were up to her, she would always do groundwork lessons first. The problem is that the people paid for riding lessons, and aren't happy if they don't get right on the horse. I wonder if that's more of a problem with the parents than with adult riders. 

She said I can do as many groundwork lessons as I want, and that we can try it with different horses. We agreed for now that we'll do one every other lesson. I'm torn cause I want to ride, but the groundwork was so much fun! What a terrible problem to have! [emoji1]


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

well, riding isn't like driving a car. the 'car' has its own mind. so, having the ability to influence that mind is sure a nice skill to have. and one that can occupy years and years developing to keep a person fascinated.


----------



## redbarron1010 (Mar 11, 2017)

How exciting for you! I am glad you are learning everything about horses, not just riding. It will prepare you for eventually owning one if that is your goal. We love the draft crosses, Indy is beautiful! My first horse used to "nip the air" while saddling too. Not with me, but with other people. I am think Indy may eventually stop that once you have tacked him a few times and get more confident. My horse would do it as a game to see if he could get the person to jump back. He never put his teeth on anyone, he would just swing his head and nip the air. But his ears were up. he played games all the time like that with new people. Have fun and keep us posted!


----------



## Sandycat (Apr 7, 2017)

Today's lesson was interesting. Indy was being pretty grouchy. It might be because of the cold weather. 

He has a little arthritis in one of his rear fetlocks. Sometimes he doesn't like to pick his arthritic foot up when I go to pick his hooves. It doesn't affect him walking, only when he lifts his foot high. Does cold affect horse's joints the way they might in humans? 

We practiced the correct seat and trying to lengthen my leg. I also tried standing in the saddle at the halt...much harder then I thought it would be. And I did a little two point at the walk, but I could only balance myself for a few seconds. My instructor said it takes time to build up the muscles. 

Part of my problem is that I spend too much time grooming! I'm enjoying myself so much that I lose track of time. Finally my instructor will jump in and help finish so I have any time to ride! Lol. I could seriously be happy to spend the whole hour just brushing! 

The stable I go to is owned by the county so they are always needing volunteers. I signed up to help out. My orientation is tomorrow. I figure I can get even more experience...for free! [emoji1]


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Sandycat said:


> Today's lesson was interesting. Indy was being pretty grouchy. It might be because of the cold weather.
> 
> He has a little arthritis in one of his rear fetlocks. Sometimes he doesn't like to pick his arthritic foot up when I go to pick his hooves. It doesn't affect him walking, only when he lifts his foot high. Does cold affect horse's joints the way they might in humans?
> 
> ...


Yes, it is hard to hold that upright position! It takes time to get it right. Most people just don't have the core muscles at first, but it will come!

Great idea to volunteer!


----------



## Sandycat (Apr 7, 2017)

So Thursday I went to my volunteer orientation at the barn. There were six of us, with varying amounts of horse experience. 

I can volunteer as much or as little as I want and they have a whole list of horsey skills they can teach me. After I have volunteered so many hours and I have proven that I know what I'm doing, I have the opportunity to exercise some of the program horses. In fact, while I was there a long time volunteer was tacking one of the wagon horses up for a ride. They said they are also starting a program for volunteers to attend a free lesson periodically.

I have a feeling I'm going to be spending a lot of time at the barn! 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

What everyone said about being nervous! Don't be. It sounds like you're enjoying it though!

Also, I hadn't ridden regularly (except for a beach ride in Corpus Christi and a rented trail ride on Tablerock Lake in Missouri, since I was in middle school. I'm 44.

Then my husband brought home a small built paint horse for our then 17 year old daughter. Then my son wanted a horse... and got one... then I wanted my own... now we're up to five adult horses and a yearling born on our place. 

YOU have the benefit of learning in a controlled environment with a trainer! So that's a huge plus! Iiiii have had to learn the hard way, in open spaces (we don't even have a round pen yet) with dogs and bolting cotton tail rabbits and cows and kids on bikes on dirt roads coming up fast behind us without warning (The rodeo was on! that time) Rather than professional teachers, I've learned from my daughter's rodeo buddies and the kid that lives with us... and the horses themselves.

I'm still learning. And what I know now is basically: You know nothing, Jon Snow.

(I hear that's the first step to getting help, admitting you don't know anything)

On the weight issue. My husband is 6 feet tall, weighs 225. He rides one of our larger, bigger boned horses because he says he doesn't look stupid on a big horse (not because the smaller horses we have can't carry him). 

I'm 5'9" and 200 lbs... and I was 225 myself. Since I started riding regular, I've lost a lot of weight, I've gone down two jeans sizes, and my posture and core muscles have improved tremendously. In fact, at my recent yearly physical, I'd been slacking off on riding, and my doctor chastised me for not exercising. I said, look. Spring is here, I'll be doing yard work, lots of weedeating, and getting back to riding almost daily... he frowned and said: I would suggest you WALK the horses, it will burn more calories... I just stared at him and said: You clearly have no idea how much work it is to stay on a horse... especially for me. He admitted that yes, he actually didn't know. I replied with: There's a reason when you ride very long, your legs feel like noodles when you get on the ground again. 

Also, my blood pressure has gone down. It was something like 99/76 a month ago for a follow up check-up. I don't know if its the better health (probably) or the fact that I find our horses, just being in their presence, tremendously relaxing, but aside from the few falls I've had, its been excellent for my health, plus when I ride, I usually have my 15 year old son, or my 20 year old daughter with me, sometimes its the entire family and a few friends too... so its great for spending time together too.

So. Anyway. Long winded, and I apologize.


----------

